# QUESTION: How to VPN on windows 10 mobile



## oelapoel (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I have been trying to use built in vpn which worked in wp8.1 but never managed to make it work in w10m (build 10166 n 10512).

I have successfully connected to vpn provider and icon vpn is on. everything shows its connected but, when i check, it doesnt use the vpn server

Any help? cheers


----------

